# PSA: protect your lungs



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

This isn't an accident post, nor a "prolonged exposure" post. But I just wanted to raise some awareness of lung issues and stress you DON'T want any of them.

I'm a lifelong asthmatic. My mom says I was born having an asthma attack… not sure if that was true or just illustrating a point, but I've struggled with it since before I have memories. I was sick for about half of my childhood with something or other and my asthma would flare up any time I got something else. I tried several drugs for extended periods, and my family had to take my nebulizer machine with on all our family trips. It took until my high school years to really get it under control, and I'm thankful it's still that way today. However, "under control" means I'm taking 3 preventative drugs daily and have a rescue inhaler I still rely on a couple times a month or so. In my youth, I was hospitalized a few times for it, once for a week's stay, and got steroids once or twice a year for more run-of-the-mill flare-ups. These days I really only have issues when I'm sick with something else, and this being the season of illness has brought on another couple week asthma spell. This time my rescue inhalers are all used up though (my fault) and it'll be a couple weeks before my insurance gets the authorization and processes another refill. Luckily I found an old one with something left in it after a day or two of digging around the house to tide me over.

It really sucks being dependent on multiple meds just to lead a normal life. Most of the time they're a nuisance. Always they're expensive. Flare-ups are annoying. Attacks are downright scary. Just trying to move around the house feels like running a mile while only breathing through a straw, and you don't know if that straw is going to stay the same size or get smaller.

Please don't see this as a woe-is-me post. It's all I've ever known, and I just deal with it like I get dressed every day. There are lots of others with worse problems, and I feel for them having experienced it myself. I can't even imagine what COPD, emphysema, cystic fibrosis, or any other chronic lung issue is like. But I do know one thing. You don't want it, in any form.

Don't take your healthy lungs for granted. It's never too late to protect against worse issues. Please do what you can to protect yourself if this hobby/job is something you do extensively.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Nice post, and yes need to give it more thought. I work in the construction industry sling with hobby woodworking. In designing a shop I am planning on a dust collection and an air filter.

Bad thing for me is that I smoke to. Need to give that up one day.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Jam, I've dealt with asthma for most of my life as well. Luckily I've controlled it well enough to be able to enjoy being active outdoors. I got onto amateur bike racing in my thirties with the help of a hardcore marine! I still take two preventives daily and have a rescue inhaler. If I get sick I usually wind up on prednisone.

I no longer use power machines in my shop, I'm almost 100% hand tools. Much lower dust amounts. I also go out and exercise several times a week. Doing this I haven't had to use the inhaler for more than two years now.

Thanks for the PSA and good luck going forward.


----------



## Clarkswoodworking (Jan 13, 2018)

I Have died 3 times since 2013
I have bad lungs too I have a rescue inhaler and a nebulizer and take a steroid everyday to hope to stay away from the hospital!
I have been in a coma for over 14 days the first time
No fun

I wear a powered air filtering mask
It pushes air into the mask without me having to struggle trying to draw air from an old face mask
Anyway stay healthy
Scott


----------

